# The Biggest smile



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

My son and I fished alittle Thursday morning before the rain and were able to catch a couple specks on top (his first). We found a school of Jacks pushing around and I managed to get hooked up and hand the fish off to my partner only to have it come of a few minutes later. Boy did his countenance change after loosing that fish. So we run towards the pass and find a school of Blue's and Spanish feeding and immediately I'm hooked up and hand it off again. A few tiring minutes later he's holding a 4lb Blue...and he is all smiles!!

I have a picture on my phone if I can get it from there to here I will gladly ( and proudly) post!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing better than seeing a happy kid. Keep up the good work.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's the smile!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you eat those Blue's?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Naw. Never acquired a taste for'em.


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Kinda looks a lot like a bonito, I'm not saying, just saying.....good catch for the boy either way


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Bonito +1


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch for your son!!..always great to see a kid with a smile, Due to fishinitis. and Yep looks a little like a bobobonito.


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome! Love to see kids catch fish! Bonito +3:thumbup:


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

+1 Bonita. Bleed it, cut the really red from the less red. Boil it in crab boil, flake or grind it in a food processor add sweet pickles, red onion, mayo, salt and several drop of liquid smoke. If you want dip food processor is better, if you want tuna salad then flaking it with a fork. The more Mayo the creamier, i.e. more dip like.

Don't knock it till you tried it.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

+5 .....bo bo it is. I guess I had blue on da brain. That laugh had me messed up!!!!!


----------

